# Just received my Mercier Serpens LTD 20



## jnotv (Jan 13, 2008)

I did alot of research and finally pulled the trigger on my new roadbike. I brought the Mercier Serpens LTD 20. I ordered it on Monday and it arrived on Friday and I live on the East coast! Simple assembly but I took the whole thing apart to make sure everything was OK. The cables were all to long so cut them down to size and adjusted everything they way I like my bike adjusted, this was no problem because I have serviced my bikes since I was a little kid. 
This thing is as advertised all Ultegra even the brakes to my surprise. I am selling the seat (throwaway) and the pedals(single sided VP) and have ordered my replacements. I hope it rides as advertised, will probably go for first ride next weekend depending on the weather and the arrival of my replacement parts.

It seems there has been so much negative press about Bikesdirect.com but my service was excellent and I got prompt response to my questions. I would definitely by another bike from them or recommend them. I looked all over and they deliver best bang for the buck! 

I will post my ride results hopefully soon.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad you like it. I bought the 30 speed last year. The ultegra brakes were a nice upgrade on mine too - from the crane creek that was advertised.

FWIW, the saddle, while nothing great, is nothing bad either. Aside form it being a little too narrow for my sit bones, it served me well for a few hundred miles of mixed 20-30 mile rides. The kicker for me was the last 8 miles of a 40, which was all slightly up hill. That position brought home the "too narrow" issue.

Same with the pedals. My GF has used the pedals that came with the Vent Noir for about 1000 miles with no problems.


----------



## mdk08 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Still Like It?*

I am about to buy the 2007 Mercier Serpens LTD20 WCS+Ultegra 20 speed, but had a few questions:

1) Did it arrive with the 53, 39 and 12-27 as advertised?
2) Shifters, BB, Ritchey goodies as advertised?
3) Any blems or damages whatsoever?

Had you test rode any Aluminum / Carbon mix frames before?

Ditton for full Carbon frames before...

Thanks!

:thumbsup:


----------



## really2k1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought my Mercier 30 LTD last summer...no problems whatsoever...put about 1,100 miles on it last year...changed the seat out to a specialized alias and the seatpost to a thomson setback (i'm a big boy). I kept the pedals but will probably change them out this year. There is nothing wrong with them though. My cranks came as advertised, 52, 42, 30. One quick set up at the local shop and it hasn't been back to the shop since....


----------



## rkm0 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm about to buy this bike, and was wondering if everyone who ordered it in the near past got Ultegra brakes or the Cane Creek SCR-5's that are in the spec sheet. The reviews of the SCR-5's are pretty bad.


----------



## jnotv (Jan 13, 2008)

*Still extremely happy after 60+ days with my Serpens LTD 20*

To answer a few question.
I am extremely happy with my purchase. It came exactly as advertised (no damage or issues) and I was happy to see the Ultegra brakes instead of the Cane Creek. I sold the original seat and pedals on ebay and purchased a WTB saddle and Shimano MTB pedals. After alot of research I have come to the realization that I will probably need to replace the Ritchey rims. Others have commented about the low spoke count (16 and 20) points to older Ritchey rims that were marginal at best plus at 200+ pounds I see a short life. I have been looking at Neuvation rims but that will be my off season purchase. I have not been on any other bike, only my 15+ year old updated Centurion "Dave Scott" Ironman steel frame. I ride alot of hills and do notice that this bike is stiffer, lighter and faster then my Centurion and the (39f-27r) is nice compared to my Centurions 23r. There were so may comments about all aluminum frames being a rough ride and tough on the body but I have not experienced this but I have not been out for more then 2 hours. I always look at other bikes to compare what I purchased and realize that this is still the best "Bang for the Buck bike" I could find and purchase, although it is not perfect!


----------



## really2k1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have the LTD 30, that I got last year. Mine came with the Ultegra brakes but I think they were advertised that way. The LTD 20 is showing that they come with the Cane Creek's right now. I know someone who has them and he's had no complaints, but I haven't really talked to him in depth about them. I'd email Bikes Direct if you're that concerned about it. If all else fails, you can pay for another set. You'd still be getting more for your money. Or you can throw on a set of Kool Stop brake pads. Just my .02.


----------



## exit_music (May 8, 2008)

I bought the 30 last June.. had a great summer on it until i took a nasty spill. Only the wheels and the shifters were damage but it was late enough to call it a season, still haven't fixed the wheels...I also was pleasantly surprised to receive the Ultegra brakes.. The reason I bought the 30 speed was because at the time it was $100 less than the 20.. I do regret it somewhat because all the gears are bulky but the beautiful blue color helps me just put up with it.. I used the extra $100 towards look keo sprints and a sette ti saddle.. the stock pedals do seem fine however and my biggest gripe with the stock seat is mostly that it's pretty lop sided and requires you to twist the seat post off center to use it. I must say that the stock wcs wheels are sickly light and fast (seriously passing people on the downhill coasting) but consequently delicate feeling (they really got messed up when I fell) My LBS mechanic noticed a defect in the rear rim at the weld which makes the back rim wobble a little.... but hey for 1100 bucks the bikes a steal.. go and get one!


----------



## csilkman (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you guys still happy with the bike? I was looking at this one here http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/serp_ltd20RBR.htm

They have a real sketchy order form though, not secure and really old school.

I was also considering http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.21489/.f and http://www.neuvationcycling.com/bicycles.html


----------



## really2k1 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Serpens 30*

I'm still satisfied with mine. No major problems so far really. I had my mechanic set it up. The only thing he noticed was that the rear wheel bearings needed more grease. I'm a clydesdale. I eventually replaced the carbon seatpost with a Thompson setback. The only other issue was when I had a slow leaking flat, the rear wheel went a little out of round from being nearly on the rim for a bit. Trued it up when I got home. No other issues since them.

Regarding the Serpens 20, keep in mind that it comes with a 53/39 crank and an 11/23 on the back. If you're a decent climber, that may work for you. If you struggle, you may want to look at a compact crank or even a triple. Derailleur adjustments for compact cranks inherently are easier to make than for triples. So if you need those bottom gears, I'd steer away from the Serpens 20. That's my .02 cents.

Good luck!


----------

